

Tor developer the first known victim of the NSA's laptop interception program? - tshtf
https://privacysos.org/node/1311

======
higherpurpose
Is a Tor developer a "terrorist", or even a "criminal"? If not, then I see
this is a serious abuse of power. It's no different than the government spying
on anti-war activists and MLK in the past. Yet, every time Obama or any of the
NSA apologists come on TV they say "no abuses have happened", and
unfortunately many people still believe them. This strikes me as something
they do quite regularly, and it's only a small part of a series of other such
abuses.

